# Gorge Ice



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

A friend of mine took some video of the gorge yesterday, the two ice patches on river right are the re-group/ recovery eddy's bellow sledgehammer.
Probably wouldn't be to hard to get flushed under the ice if a person swam.

Was hoping for a late season gorge run this week, but planning to go some where else now, would like to boat this spring to!

Not sure of any other ice that does or does not exist down there, hope this helps other year round boater types.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

From near top of sledge, you can also see the log that was posted about on a previous thread, kinda frozen in place now!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

And sunshine.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

mattman said:


> And sunshine.


Ran the Gunny Gorge this past Monday. Low water, zero ice, zero people. Nuking snow made it worth the day -- so stunning in there in a near-whiteout.

They've since doubled the flow, and while it's still class III with a lot of flat water in between, it seems worth the trouble when it's above 1000cfs as it is now.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Where do you get 1000? The gauge in Canon City reads 607.

Also, just ran the Numbers today and it all goes. There's ice, but it goes, and more moves to make with less effort for the day.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Think mike was talking about gunny gorge, not royal gorge.
If numbers is runnable then big horn sounds like it should be fine, think gorge just has so much more shade it's freezing up faster.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Ah. Good point.
For your info, I was in the RG on 12/6 and it did indeed feel colder than the Numbers because there was more wind and less sun. There was also less ice at that time.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

mikesee said:


> Ran the Gunny Gorge this past Monday. Low water, zero ice, zero people. Nuking snow made it worth the day -- so stunning in there in a near-whiteout.
> 
> They've since doubled the flow, and while it's still class III with a lot of flat water in between, it seems worth the trouble when it's above 1000cfs as it is now.


Nice work, Mike. How were the road conditions getting in to Chuckar?


----------



## NoahGreenstein (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone got any plans to paddle this week?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Duckins said:


> Nice work, Mike. How were the road conditions getting in to Chuckar?


Chukar Rd. proper was snowpacked. Slippery, but not as rough as in summer because more holes were filled in.

We walked the last ~3 miles to the trailhead (as we almost always do) because we all have low clearance cars.

Looked like an ATV had been all the way down to the trailhead, and there was a truck coming up as we hiked in. Looked like he had tried to get down but thought better of it where it gets steep.


----------

